# apropincuar / apropincuarse



## Henrik Larsson

Hace poco aprendí esa "famosa" palabra, que significa "acercarse"... Me gustaría saber si alguien de aquí la conocía... ¿Quizás se utiliza sólo en el Español de Latinoamérica? Porque en el Español peninsular como que no...


----------



## ordequin

Caramba, Henrik, ¡gracias por preguntar!

Al ver tu consulta, me he puesto a buscar en el diccionario, por si acaso, antes de precipitarme responder...y qué bien he hecho.
Dice que _se usa muy habitualmente y de forma *errónea,* con el sentido de "apropiarse de algo", cuando se quiere dar un tono festivo o jocoso._

Llevo media vida entendiendo éso, cuando lo oigo; y gracias a ti he descubierto que significa "acercarse". Creo que es poco usual tanto su empleo, como la comprensión de su verdadero significado.
Palabra rarita donde las haya...suele entenderse lo que no es, ¡qué cosas!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nunca la había escuchado 
Saludos


----------



## indigoio

Pues no, yo tampoco la había escuchado ni leído...


ordequin said:


> Dice que _se usa muy habitualmente y de forma *errónea,* con el sentido de "apropiarse de algo", cuando se quiere dar un tono festivo o jocoso._


Por acá a esa acción le decimos coloquialmente _agandallar_...
-_Agandalló todos los lugares de hasta enfrente_  
-_No agandalles, déjanos unas golosinas_  

...y cosas así!

Índigo


----------



## araceli

Sí, yo la conozco, usada en sentido jocoso, como ya dijo alguien.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, siempre escuché y usé "apropicuarse", que significa mucho más que acercarse, pues implica invitar a alguien a que forme parte de un grupo, que se integre, o que se ponga cómodo.

Esa n intermedia, extraña para mí, nunca la había oído. Investigué en los corpus de la RAE y en el Corpus actual hay un sólo uso de apropicuarse por parte de una autora argentina y dos usos de apropincuarse en una misma obra de un autor español. Y nada más.

Yendo al corpus histórico, me aparece una referencia española de hace 70 años para apropicuarse, y 24 referencias en 15 obras para los usos de apropincuarse, incluyendo una de hace un siglo de Pastor Obligado (argentino).

En conclusión, apropicuarse es un uso argentino (¿quién no recuerda a Minguito diciendo "¡apropícuese!"?). Los otros usos y su "n" intermedia no los conocí hasta hoy.


----------



## ascii88

No, jamás la habia escuchado


----------



## ampurdan

Me parece que es un cultismo, sacado directamente, sin mediación, del latín clásico "propinquo" (acercarse) y "propinquus" (cercano), que ha dado también "propincuo" en castellano. Es como "obnubilar", es más frecuente, pero ¿quién la usa en el día a día? O "espelunca". Si digo que me adentré en la espelunca, ¿cuánta gente va a pensar que hablo de una cueva y no de pelo postizo?


----------



## totor

que alec me disculpe, por favor, pero yo siempre escuché (y usé) *apropincuarse*, con la *n* en su lugar.

y tiene un poco que ver con una expresión muy nuestra que dice:

*caer como peludo de regalo*.

en mis pagos significa más que acercarse. significa *presentarse, plantarse, aparecerse de repente*.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina, siempre escuché y usé "apropicuarse", que significa mucho más que acercarse, pues implica invitar a alguien a que forme parte de un grupo, que se integre, o que se ponga cómodo.
> 
> Esa n intermedia, extraña para mí, nunca la había oído. Investigué en los corpus de la RAE y en el Corpus actual hay un sólo uso de apropicuarse por parte de una autora argentina y dos usos de apropincuarse en una misma obra de un autor español. Y nada más.
> 
> Yendo al corpus histórico, me aparece una referencia española de hace 70 años para apropicuarse, y 24 referencias en 15 obras para los usos de apropincuarse, incluyendo una de hace un siglo de Pastor Obligado (argentino).
> 
> En conclusión, apropicuarse es un uso argentino (¿quién no recuerda a Minguito diciendo "¡apropícuese!"?). Los otros usos y su "n" intermedia no los conocí hasta hoy.



¿Puedes poner alguna frase de ejemplo?


----------



## totor

"*me apropincué en la milonga y dije: ¿dónde está esa moza?*"


----------



## aleCcowaN

ampurdan said:


> Me parece que es un cultismo, sacado directamente, sin mediación, del latín clásico "propinquo" (acercarse) y "propinquus" (cercano), que ha dado también "propincuo" en castellano. Es como "obnubilar", es más frecuente, pero ¿quién la usa en el día a día? O "espelunca". Si digo que me adentré en la espelunca, ¿cuánta gente va a pensar que hablo de una cueva y no de pelo postizo?


¡Excelente explicación! Aquí obnubilar y obnubilarse se lo usa bastante, aunque es más un uso educado. La espelunca no recuerdo haberla oído o leído, pero la incorporo como tercer palabra aprendida del día. 



totor said:


> que alec me disculpe, por favor, pero yo siempre escuché (y usé) *apropincuarse*, con la *n* en su lugar.
> 
> y tiene un poco que ver con una expresión muy nuestra que dice:
> 
> *caer como peludo de regalo*.
> 
> en mis pagos significa más que acercarse. significa *presentarse, plantarse, aparecerse de repente*.


Pero no me podés decir que no te acordás de Minguito Tinguitella diciéndo "¡apropícuese!" como muletilla. O los personajes de Niní Marshall, especialmente Catita, diciéndolo.

Yo siempre la tomé en el imperativo como "póngase cómodo" o "hágase amigo" y en el sentido descriptivo como un crítico "como Pancho por su casa". Ahora que como "caer como peludo de regalo", no puedo imaginarle una coincidencia, ya que esto significa "venir a importunar, especialmente cuando se está en la resolución de otros problemas", ya que "el peludo de regalo" es el "elefante blanco" de los pobres.


Henrik Larsson said:


> ¿Puedes poner alguna frase de ejemplo?


Se usaba mucho como imperativo cortés con el equivalente de "¡pónganse cómodos!". En indicativo, generalmente describe una actitud molesta ("vino y se apropicuó en la mesa con nosotros ¡así nomás!"). Apropicuarse se usa con respecto a situaciones lo mismo que arrepantingarse (repantigarse/repanchigarse/repanchingarse) se usa con respecto a los sillones; es ponerse cómodo o instalarse en una situación.


----------



## Jellby

Yo no sólo no la había escuchado, sino que tampoco la había *oído* (ni leído)


----------



## Aixanaon

Busco la definición  de ''apropincuar'' (no estaba segura de su ortografía) y ni siquiera aparece en el diccionario. Luego busco entre los sinónimos de ''arrimarse'' y allí sí está... raro, no?
Lo sorprendente es que ni siquiera aparece en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Espaniola!!!


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo no conocía esta palabra, pero sí que aparece en el DRAE, como _apropincuarse_.


----------



## rocamadour

Hola Aixanaon! 
No podría tratarse de una "contaminacón" con el italiano? Nosotros tenemos el verbo _appropinquarsi_ que significa más o menos acercarse, aproximarse.

Ops, perdona Namarne!


----------



## Aixanaon

Hi, Rocamadour! 
       Evidentemente ambos términos en espaniol e italiano vienen de la misma raíz latina, no sé si a eso se le llama ''contaminación'', pero se ve que significan lo mismo.
       Gracias x tu respuesta!


----------



## Aixanaon

ummm! entonces no sé cómo busqué tan mal!!! será que por internet el diccionario de la DRAE es distinto?... o tendré que admitir que soy MUUUY despistada.... 
De todos modos, muchas gracias!


----------



## rocamadour

Aixanaon said:


> Hi, Rocamadour!
> Evidentemente ambos términos en espaniol e italiano vienen de la misma raíz latina, no sé si a eso se le llama ''contaminación'', pero se ve que significan lo mismo.
> Gracias x tu respuesta!


Seguro que la raíz latina es la misma. Yo había pensado en una especie de _contaminación_ (es una palabra que he utilizado yo, por eso la puse entre comillas...) porque habías dicho que no estaba en el DRAE y como he visto en tu eres de Argentina y allí hay muchas familias de origen italiano...
Pero ahora que Namarne lo encontró en el DRAE mi post ya no sirve.
De todos modos bienvenido/a! 
Ciao!


----------



## juanjorel

aleCcowaN said:


> Pero no me podés decir que no te acordás de Minguito Tinguitella diciéndo "¡apropícuese!" como muletilla. O los personajes de Niní Marshall, especialmente Catita, diciéndolo.


Hola aleCcowaN, esos personajes que vos evocás hablaban mal a propósito, por que hacían el papel de incultos. Decían "dotor" en vez de "doctor", y lo mismo con "apropicuarse" en lugar de "apropincuarse". 

La palabrabra "apropincuar" se utiliza, por lo menos en Buenos Aires-Argentina, en un tono coloquial y un tanto jocoso, como sinónimo de "acercar". Ej. "En un rato me apropincuo a tu oficina". 

Saludos!


----------



## juanjorel

tal vez esto pueda aclarar algo... 


ampurdan said:


> Me parece que es un cultismo, sacado directamente, sin mediación, del latín clásico "propinquo" (acercarse) y "propinquus" (cercano), que ha dado también "propincuo" en castellano. Es como "obnubilar", es más frecuente, pero ¿quién la usa en el día a día? O "espelunca". Si digo que me adentré en la espelunca, ¿cuánta gente va a pensar que hablo de una cueva y no de pelo postizo?


Saludos


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia no se escucha ni se lee esa palabra.

Apropincuarse????? Se parece, como dijo Rocamadour, al verbo italiano que él explica y qie signinifica aproximarse.

Por acá an Colombia se tiene la idea (no sé si es verdad) de que los argentinos tienen ascendencia italiana.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela es palabra desusada. 

Mis abuelos la solían decir pero sólo para un caso específico: cuando estaban comiendo y se aparecía alguien a quien no se esperaba pero que era bien recibido, se le invitaba a comer con esa mera palabra: _¡Apropíncuese!_ y se le hacía un espacio en la mesa.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Aixanaon

Gracias Camilo, me gustó tu relato familiar, un abrazo!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es evidente la influencia italiana en el uso de *apropincuar* en la zona rioplatense.
La palabra, de _connotaciones jocosas en italiano_ (lo propio es decir _accostarsi_ o _avvicinarsi_), también, como se ve en los mensajes anteriores, _tiene esa connotación en el habla porteña_ y su _asociación_ (y cambio de sentido también jocoso, basado en la _paronomasia_) con *apropiarse* (de manera no lícita).
La palabra existe (o ha existido) como _cultismo latino_ (ligada su transmisión a medios escolares y eclesiales) que, por su innecesariedad o desapareció o se convirtio en un término jocoso (en Italia se identifica con el habla engolada y enfática de ciertos profesores risibles, empeñados en latinizar el italiano).
En español y portugués también existe como latinismo crudo o ha desaparecido. En _castellano_ se lee ya *apropincuar* en la *E.M *en la _Vida de santa María Egipcíaca_. En gallego medieval y tambien en castellano primitivo existe un derivado tradicional del adjetivo que sirve de base al verbo latino (_cf. infra_), gal. _*provinco*_ 'pariente pròximo', cast, *prominco* '_id_.'  El verbo *propinc(u)ar* tuvo más vida: ya aparece en _Las Partidas_ (s. XIII), en la _Antología Palatina_, en la _Leyes de Moros_ (de los ss. XIV y XV) y en Cervantes, pero ya Lope lo tacha de pedante. El _único descendiente tradicional_ del verbo latino en las lenguas romances es el provenzal _*aprobencar*_ (REW 558), todo lo demás son cultismos o semicultismos. 
En _latín_ es un verbo derivado de un adjetivo, _*propinquus, -a, -um*_ (pariente y casi sinónimo de _proximus, -a, um_), que deriva del _adverbio_ (y preposición) _*prope*_ 'cerca'.


----------



## Aixanaon

Qué lección me has dato XiaRoel, no esperaba tanto pero, bienvenido sea! Muchas gracias!


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡A mandar! Me alegro que te haya aclarado cosas.


----------



## Aixanaon

Es que es un verdadero placer oir -en este caso leer- las explicaciones de personas cultas especialmente en lo que tiene que ver con nuestro idioma y al que los argentinos nos dedicamos a bastardear impunemente. Yo recuerdo que mis tías usaban esa palabra también en tono jocoso para indicarle a alguien que se aproximara y se uniera a alguna reunión así que se ve que la utilizaban bastante bien.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La usaban perfectamente. La gente de antes tenía más riqueza léxica. Leían.


----------



## Edgardo Zucco

Aixanaon said:


> ummm! entonces no sé cómo busqué tan mal!!! será que por internet el diccionario de la DRAE es distinto?... o tendré que admitir que soy MUUUY despistada....
> De todos modos, muchas gracias!


 Tambien busque en la rae, pero me parece (sin conocer mucho de lengua y literatura, como los que aqui se expresan de manera maravillosa en palabras escritas), es apropicuarse no apropincuarse, y segun entendi con todo lo que lei, esta palabra para mi sugiere la idea de: acomodarse en un lugar, ponerse en situacion o circunstancia, ubicarse, es como entenderse con el entorno que nos rodea, como mimetizarse.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola, foreros: me gustaría hacer un aporte y no contribuir al incremento de la confusión. Leyendo el hilo aprendí sobre el significado original de las palabras y cómo fue el devenir histórico. Latín, italiano, español.

Para los argentinos de 40-50 años la aparición fue con Carlitos Balá (un cómico de la TV). Esta, por lo menos en mi historia, fue la entrada de tal término. No quiero polemizar si primero fue Balá o Minguito porque es irrelevante para el hilo. Pero en todo caso sí me atrevo a especular que tanto uno como otro reflejan un trasfondo de usos y costumbres (italianos y españoles). Alguien con más experiencia tal vez pueda extender el camino en el tiempo.


----------



## jorgema

A mí me sonaba de algún lado ese "apropíncuese", así que haciendo memoria y echando mano de Google encontré estos ejemplos peruanos, del tradicionista Ricardo Palma:




> —Salga sin cuidado, hermano pericote. Paréceme que tiene necesidad de comer; *apropíncuese*, que no le harán daño.
> _Los ratones de Fray Martín_
> 
> ¿Hay algo de más democrático é igualitario que esto de que se nos *apropincue* en plena calle un ñiquiñaque ó papamoscas cualquiera, y con tono meloso nos endilgue un—permítame usted su fuego—?
> _Glorias del cigarrillo_



No creo haberlo escuchado mucho modernamente, pero estoy seguro que Palma lo utilizaba bastante, y en la literatura de su época (siglo XIX) se empleaba igualmente.


----------

